# DIY CO2 system with gelatin problem?



## Paulo (2 mo ago)

Hello guys,

I'm having a problem with my CO2 system, it's producing CO2 too fast and the gelatine is raising the liquid level too fast through these bubbles. 

I'm having to discard the liquid from the secondary bottle daily.

I'm producing around 1 to 2 bubbles per second on the 7th day, and the CO2 level in the aquarium was already great with 1 bubble per second. It is a 30 liter planted aquarium. 

What am I doing wrong with this recipe? Ambient temperature is ranging from 22 to 26°C.

1.5l bottle 
1 coffee spoon of bakery yeast 
1 table spoon of bicarbonate of soda 
400g white granulated sugar 
750ml of warm water 
2 packets of royal gelatin 25g

I want the production to last longer with slow bubbles, and without increasing the liquid level so much.











Any sugestions of changes on the recipe?


----------



## Paulo (2 mo ago)

My next recipe im planning to do this:

1.5l bottle
1 coffee spoon of bakery yeast
1 table spoon of bicarbonate of soda
350g white granulated sugar
600 ml of warm water
2 (or 1?) packets of gelatin 25g.


----------



## Paulo (2 mo ago)

Another doubt I have, the anti-reflux valve is to prevent the aquarium water from falling into the bottle, and not the other way around, correct? I have the impression that if you place the in the opposite direction it will affect the release of CO2 in the aquarium or increase the internal pressure of the bottles too much, am I right?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

reduce gelatin packet to 1


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

DIY CO2 made easy


Many hobbyists like to have natural plants in their aquariums. Depending on factors such as lighting and the types of plants you keep, you may need to add CO2 to your system. However, buying a pressurized setup can be a bit costly. In comes DIY (Do-It-Yourself). Even then, some people think...




www.aquariumforum.com


----------

